
App that prepare anyone for any trip in 8 min: uPackingList - Tolstokoraya
Everyone has gone through this: you need to quickly get ready for that unexpected business trip, that last-minute weekend getaway or that long-awaited grand vacation. There are so many things you need to bring and chores you need to do that you try to juggle these lists in your head. You get mad, irritated and tired.<p>Fortunately, the uPackingList application from NIX Solutions can help you through it all.<p>The application takes into account the purpose of trip and the destination location, and selects the most suitable items accordingly.
======
Tolstokoraya
You can learn more about the application there:
[http://upackinglist.nixsolutions.mobi/](http://upackinglist.nixsolutions.mobi/)

